# Cooler Master Gladiator 600



## Darksaber (May 14, 2009)

The Gladiator 600 is another entry into the fray what some may call the "mainstream case market". We tear the case down from all angles to let you know if it can keep up with today's expectations and deserves the Gladiator name and if it is a worthy evolution from the Centurion.

*Show full review*


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice review, i like the features of the case. You don't go into things expecting the best from a case like this but it does the job and then some more. I like simple looks better simple yet functional kinda matches my personality LOL!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 19, 2009)

Finally a review for this case... I'm definately going to get this soon >D



> As we suspected, when taking a look at the rear of the case, the interior is identical to that of the CM Storm Scout.



* Incorrect, the layout is similar, but the drive bays are from the Centurion 5 series *

I like how coolermaster has just set the benchmark for future value ATX cases. It costs the same to produce this case, as any centurion 5 or derivative of the centurion 5 chassis, and all there is is just a small rearrangement of where things are, but the result is dramatic. It makes much more sense since the PSU should be at the bottom anyway, its the heaviest component, and it doesnt produce much heat, but is adversely affected by heat.

Imho its underrated!!!!!


----------



## Icejon (Jun 19, 2009)

> The ceiling fan is also 120 mm sized and comes equipped with a Molex connector and a mainboard plug



This is a mistake, by the pictures the ceiling fan is a 140mm model, not a 120mm.  I figured this out by comparing the top holes.  Thanks for the excellent and thorough review!  Its nice to see Cooler Master add value by increasing the features on normal cases that they can borrow from larger cases.  Could you show more pictures of the front LED, it looks pretty clean.


----------



## Darksaber (Jun 19, 2009)

tkpenalty said:


> Finally a review for this case... I'm definately going to get this soon >D
> 
> * Incorrect, the layout is similar, but the drive bays are from the Centurion 5 series *



The interior of the case is just like the Scout:

Rear comparison:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Gladiator_600/images/caserear.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Storm_Scout/images/caserear.jpg

identical.


Internals:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Gladiator_600/images/innerside1.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Storm_Scout/images/innersideoff.jpg

identical.

As for the top fan, my mistake it is a 140 mm. fixed in the review.


----------



## Initialised (Jun 19, 2009)

It's nice to see that my suggestion (in a meeting with CM reps) for CPU Cooler rear access hole has finally filtered down to a chassis like this since its resurrection in the HAF 932.

For many end users and system integrators it is thoughtful additions like this that sweeten the deal. How many times have you put off a CPU or cooler upgrade because you would have to pull the whole PC to bits to take off a cooler or fit a new one?

Nice one CoolerMaster thanks for listening, if you still are how about adding this feature to the the Cosmos (I cut my own), Dominator, Centuion and Elite series before your rivals start copy it. A uTX version of this case would be good now that there are plenty of overclockable uATX boards on the market (P5E VM HDMI, P5QL VM, LanParty JR series, ROG Gene Series).


----------



## phandrew (Jun 23, 2009)

Would a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme CPU cooler fit in this case?


----------



## Darksaber (Jun 23, 2009)

phandrew said:


> Would a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme CPU cooler fit in this case?



The Gladiator is like any other midi-tower.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Gladiator_600/images/caserear.jpg a 120 mm fan fits in the rear, so you should be able to fit a tower cooler with 120 mm unit in there. 

the thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme is 160.5 mm tall according to their website. I assume it includes the little heatpipe "knobs" on top of the heatsink...

I think it is going to be close, but it should fit?

But since I do not own the CPU cooler, I cannot guarantee it!

cheers
DS


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 23, 2009)

Is this case out in the US? Great review by the way!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 27, 2009)

Not bad and I love the price point. Was expecting a bit more from Cooler Master with this case though, however, given the price, not bad at all.


----------



## biglipzit (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice review! Looks setup internally just like the Thermaltake Element S. Nice looking case overall.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 29, 2009)

biglipzit said:


> Nice review! Looks setup internally just like the Thermaltake Element S. Nice looking case overall.



actually it's just a cheaper version of the Cooler Master Storm Scout


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 29, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> actually it's just a cheaper version of the Cooler Master Storm Scout



Yes it is. I like it better actually. It looks like it is higher quality and not like a novelty IMO.


----------



## biglipzit (Jun 29, 2009)

Well the storm series of cases are very robust. The hard plastic they use and the easy to grip handles on top make them very nice LAN cases. Also the safety features and extra eye to detail when it comes to tool less design is what I love about them.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 30, 2009)

I need a case but it has both a height and depth restriction. The COOLER MASTER Gladiator 600 meets both requirements. I just recently noticed that CM has two versions of this case.

RC-600-KWN1-GP (with side window)
RC-600-KKN1-GP (without side window)

The only images that I've seen are from the version without the side window. Has anyone seen an image of this case with the side window? If so, could you post a link or image?


----------



## lsh (Jul 3, 2009)

*Nice Review!!*

Thanks !!

Humm...But I wonder how much frame thickness (0.X mm or 0.X T)


----------

